# NJ - Montclair area, new game?



## matt34145 (Feb 2, 2007)

I was running a weekly AD&D game that has kind of petered out at this point.  I'm itching to play again as are a couple of the old players but we need 1-3 more to round out the game.  Not sure if we'll pick up the old campaign or start something new (AD&D or perhaps Call of Cthulhu Dark Ages).  If you think you might be interested in joining us, just shoot me an email at matt34145 at yahoo.com and we can get into details.


----------



## matt34145 (Feb 17, 2007)

We're getting together this Wednesday night.  It's still not too late to join us!


----------



## matt34145 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, found one new player and started the game up again. We could still use another player or two.


----------

